# ROM hacks on original hardware?



## BlazeHeatnix (Jul 29, 2018)

I was thinking about purchasing an Everdrive N8, because I'd like to have all my favorite NES games in one convenient place on the original console. The only problem is I like to play romhacks sometimes. But I've heard conflicting reports from multiple sources about how most romhacks don't work on original hardware. Is this true? I would assume a flashcart, with all the ROM space in the world, would be able to get around that. Is there any reason why a romhack would work on an emulator but not hardware?

I'm a little inexperienced with hacking or emulators, so please excuse my lack of knowledge...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2018)

Unsure on this.  I've heard that it's common among older _SMW _ROM Hacks, where they would only work in ZSNES and not on any other emulator (given how inaccurate ZSNES was).  Not sure if this is still a problem with newer ROM Hacks, though, given how emulators have improved since then, though I have come across cases where certain errors that would crash on real hardware are simply "ignored" on an emulator.

It's probably best to take this up on a case-by-case basis.  Usually, there will be a few people who want to play ROM Hacks on actual hardware, and will report back their results.  Many hacks are perfectly playable on a real NES, however, many aren't.  Do a bit of research on the hacks you want to play, and see if there are any glitches or oddities people have reported regarding running the game on real hardware.


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Jul 30, 2018)

As said above. The same applies to old SMB/Zelda hacks too and NESticle, so yeah. Anything from the 90s will probably not work on actual hardware properly.

For the megadrive a lot of sonic hacks don't work properly.

But this sounds cool, heh


----------



## tech3475 (Jul 30, 2018)

In addition to the case by case issues with ROM hacks and real hardware accuracy, there's also the issue of any support hardware being supported e.g. Mappers.

https://wiki.nesdev.com/w/index.php/Everdrive_N8

This will affect original ROMs as well as ROM hacks.


----------

